# Boycott Twitter?



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems like theres a Boycott Twitter thing starting up:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technolog...-users-threaten-boycott-censorship-accusation
Twitter able to censor tweets in individual countries
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/27/twitter-censor-tweets-by-country

A one day not using protest doesnt sound like much to me though...im sure the twiterrati can go more than a day without using it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2012)

how unusual to find a huge multinational company cooperating with Governments when they're put under a little pressure

yeah we're well up for freedom like, but can we just get paid first and we'll sort the other shit out later?


----------



## samk (Jan 28, 2012)

Focusing on recent updates should make people switching to whatever replaces twitter faster than switching other social networks. If they try intrusive advertising they could also be in for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2012)

I already boycott twitter.

Never signed up to the fucking thing

So what stephen fry Is alright on QI, ya can still shove twitter up your arse


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2012)

Easy workaround for censorhip, that is built into twitter: http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/...ions-on-twitter-heres-how-to-get-around-them/


----------



## Riklet (Jan 29, 2012)

#boycotttwitter now trending, dudez & dudettez.

2012: the year of the _net activist_.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2012)

There was me thinking this was going to be about a former Yorkshire/ England cricketer.  I didn't see how he'd ever manage to say something within 140 characters...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2012)

Riklet said:


> #boycotttwitter now trending


haha, contradiction in terms, no?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2012)

Not related to boycotting twitter, but did anyone catch this story:
"Caution on Twitter urged as tourists barred from US
Holidaymakers have been warned to watch their words after two friends were refused entry to the US on security grounds after a tweet."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16810312

Whats interesting about this is how US security are following all this and adding up who is who...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2012)

Riklet said:


> #boycotttwitter now trending, dudez & dudettez.
> 
> 2012: the year of the _net activist_.


I've set up a "Don't Use Facebook" group on Facebook.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Whats interesting about this is how US security are following all this and adding up who is who...



Yes. I don't use Twitter, so I'm sketchy on the mechanics here, but do I take it from this story that they were waiting at the airport for Mr Bryan, having matched a Tweet out there in Twitterland with a real person's flight itinerary?

"Excuse me Sir, but are you hashtagDrinksLikeAFucker?"


----------



## BigTom (Feb 1, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. I don't use Twitter, so I'm sketchy on the mechanics here, but do I take it from this story that they were waiting at the airport for Mr Bryan, having matched a Tweet out there in Twitterland with a real person's flight itinerary?
> 
> "Excuse me Sir, but are you hashtagDrinksLikeAFucker?"



It sounds that way.  He may have been using his real name though, which would have made things easier, or they could have got his information from twitter with a court order of some kind based on his "threat" to "destroy america".
Since his tweet(s) said that he was going to the USA they would have known simply from reading it that he was on his way, and if he was using his real name may simply have been watching who was flying into the US, information that I'm sure they get from the airlines as a matter of course.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2012)

In that case, I'd like the Cornish authorities to know that on my visit in July, I shall be destroying nothing bar a few pints of cider and some pasties.  And maybe a cream tea or two.


----------



## yield (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure if this has already been posted?
Twitter secrets for sale: Privacy row as every tweet for last two years is bought up by data firm
Daily Mail 29th February 2012


> Twitter has archived every tweet – there are about 250million a day – and has agreed a deal allowing the UK-based company Datasift to trawl through all those posted since January 2010.
> 
> The company will use the information to help firms with marketing campaigns and target influential users.


----------

